# Shameless plug



## Snyder (May 15, 2008)

Well im still adding alot of content and photos. This has slowed down a few projects im working on however it was long over due for a website over haul. Check it out comments and suggestions please. Thanks. Domain name coming soon!

http://67.15.80.42/~gsmediac/main.php?content=news/news


----------



## trunion (May 17, 2008)

I like it , it is very nice. The only comment, is when you click on a picture instead of popping a whole new page, is there some way to just pop out the image, I don't know if I am being clear, but some flyout I guess would be better that a new page.

Good luck with it!


----------



## Snyder (May 27, 2008)

not sure exactly what you meant but I fixed it so all photos showup in the light box. I really like how professional the lightboxes look. I hope that was what you were referencing.


----------



## Snyder (Jun 21, 2008)

I have a domain name now! Not my first choice but my old one I used in the past someone else owns it.
http://www.jonsnyderphotos.com


----------

